# Мой опыт и поиск позитива на форуме



## Ev (30 Июл 2016)

Всем привет!


В больнице перед операцией читал форум, однако, не хватало позитива, т.к. пишут в основном люди, у кого уже ситуация стало экстремальной, в результате чего появлялись мысли из серии «зачем только я на это согласился?!».  Думаю, что, если больше людей будет выкладывать описание своих случаев на форуме, сложится более объективная картина и больше людей смогут принять правильное решение для себя.


Мне 37 лет, сидячая работа, до работы 40 минут на машине в один конец.

Проблемы начались в декабре 2014 года, когда появилась режущая боль в правой ягодице.  Особого значения этому факту не придал, т.к. после единоборств всегда что-то болело (в школе занимался самбо, в институте - боксом, после - тайским босом). Боли в ягодице затянулись и решил сходить к неврологу, которые поставили диагноз "синдром грушевидной мышцы" и отправили на процедуры: электромагнит и электростимуляцию мышц.  Не помогало, но тренировки я не прекращал. Ситуация усугубилась весной, когда пошли жгучие боли в области поясницы. Прекратил тренировки. Побывал еще у двух неврологов, которые тоже выписывали массажики и физио процедуры, не помогало. Был на приеме по рекомендациям у пары остеопатов на нескольких сеансах – ноль эффекта.  В июне очередной невролог (дай ей Бог здоровья) наконец-таки направила меня на МРТ, по результатам которой выла выявлена протрузия L4L5 3mm и грыжа L5S1 5 мм.  Были сделаны «иголки», блокады, физио процедуры. Ничего не помогало, был только временный эффект.  К этому моменту уже появились боли в правой ноге, от ягодицы до стопы, стал прихрамывать. В августе 2015 в зале познакомился с тренером, у него была аналогичная ситуация, обещал поставить на ноги. С того же момента начал каждое утро делать гимнастику для спины.  Через месяц после тренировок и гимнастики пошло значительно улучшение, но проблема в общем понимании никуда не делась.


В январе 2016 сделал контрольный МРТ – грыжа выросла на 1мм, но чувствовал себя хорошо.  В феврале съездили в горы, катался на сноуборде, особо не жестил, но поясница давала о себе знать.  Там же в поездке дети подхватили грипп и заразили родителей, заболели уже по прилету домой – температура была 39+ и боль стала невыносимой. Боли загасил Нимесилом. С февраля по июнь ходил в зал, продолжал «закачивать мышечный корсет», но после болезни понял, что все же что-то там изменилось по сравнению с тем, что было до поездки в феврале.  То ли большая температура, то ли катание на сноуборде (пресловутое скручивание) что-то там все же нарушили.


В июне, после перелетов, года произошло очередное обострение, сделал еще одно МРТ: грыжа выросла до 8.5 мм и стала секвестрироваться.  Начал задумываться об операции, т.к. ЛФК перестало помогать, обострения участились, а качество жизни значительно ухудшилось: ни побегать с детьми, позаниматься активно спортом + начало сказываться на психику – был один регресс.


Вроде бы, когда уже созрел на операцию, но у врачей тоже как у юристов:  2 врача – 3 мнения.  Предложенные опции варьировались от простой микродисэктомии до установки протеза М6.


Решил остановиться на микродисэктомии c лазерной реконструкцией диска, т.к. понравилась идея оставить свой диск, если есть такая возможность + авторитет консультирующего нейрохирурга.


Операция была проведена 20.07, поставили на ноги в корсете через 5 часов после операции.  Боли все ушли. На второй день появилось в ноге некоторое онемение, где-то 10% от того, что было до операции.  На сколько сейчас вижу, с каждым днем оно все меньше.  Прописали Актовегин и Мильгаму, а так же Найз – последнее не стал принимать.  Выписали из больницы на 4ый день после операции.

Где-то на 6ой день появились не боли, ну скажем, покалывания в ягодице и под коленкой правой ноги, в некоторые моменты при ходьбе, что настораживает конечно.


В целом рекомендации после больницы были такие: из ЛФК ходьба не дольше, чем появятся некомфортные ощущения в пояснице, можно будет в бассейн через 1.5 месяца.  Можно непродолжительное время сидеть, для приема пищи, например, но не долго.


На 7ой день сняли швы. Делаю гимнастику от физиотерапевта + что-то из списка Доктора Ступина, спасибо ему за это.


Хожу где-то 10 тыс шагов в день, это около 7-8 км.  Перестаиваю свой паттерн ходьбы: стараюсь выкидывать ногу вперед за счет движения ягодицы противоположной ноги, а не за счет передних мышц; стараюсь отталкиваться носком, немного приподнимаясь.



Сейчас чувствую, как уменьшаются мышцы во всем теле, т.к. не хожу в зал и подвижность моя снижена.


Уважаемые врачи, подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли уже через 10 дней начать делать электромагнит и ЭМС для восстановления тонуса мышц?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июл 2016)

Можно.


----------



## Ev (30 Июл 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно.



Федр Петрович, спасибо большое за оперативный ответ!


Еще – очень интересует и, думаю, будет замечательно, если в ТОПе в этом подфоруме разместить FAQ - через сколько можно заниматься различными видами спорта, естественно с типовой оговоркой: надо проконсультироваться с лечащим врачом.


В частности, меня интересует через сколько после микродисэктомии можно начать:


- Подтягиваться

- Кататься на велосипеде

- Делать растяжку, включая наклоны сидя к расставленным в стороны ногам

- Бегать на эллипсе

- Бегать на дорожке

- Ходить в сауну

- Заниматься силовыми тренировками в тренажерном зале

- Бассейн, как я понял от своего врача, – через 1.5 месяца


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июл 2016)

Так для каждого своё.


----------



## Ev (31 Июл 2016)

Понял!  Тогда, друзья, просьба писать здесь, через сколько стали какой активностью заниматься и какие были ощущения.   Я тоже буду писать, как у меня пойдет.


----------



## La murr (31 Июл 2016)

Ev написал(а):


> ...просьба писать здесь, через сколько стали какой активностью заниматься и какие были ощущения...


Операция в феврале 2013 года с установкой системы стабилизации (ТПФ).
ЛФК - на третьи сутки после операции.
Бассейн - через два месяца.
Не бегаю специально, хотя могу (ребенок маленький, бегаем, играем).
Силовые тренировки не выполняю (не женское это дело).
Вообще-то всё, перечисленное Вами выше, я могу делать.
После года доступным стало многое.
Главное, соблюдать принцип разумности...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2016)

Принцип разумности. Поставьте знак авторства, мой.


----------



## Пельмень (1 Авг 2016)

Ev написал(а):


> Федр Петрович, спасибо большое за оперативный ответ!
> 
> 
> Еще – очень интересует и, думаю, будет замечательно, если в ТОПе в этом подфоруме разместить FAQ - через сколько можно заниматься различными видами спорта, естественно с типовой оговоркой: надо проконсультироваться с лечащим врачом.
> ...


Полгода мне. Микродискэктомия.
ЛФК начала в день операции. Бассейн- 2 мес ( начала бы раньше, но простудилась).Велосипед - боюсь упасть. Растяжка - с 3 месяцев, под руководством тренера, к прямым ногам не могу наклоняться- не дает спина, наклоняюсь в позе полулотоса. На дорожке и эллипсе с 5 мес только хожу. На дорожке -5 км. ч.  Сауна с 2 мес.  Силовые с тренером, 5 кг лежа, 1 кг в руке при накачивании спины. Подтягивания не делаю, растягивает тренер , или в позе- я на животе, поясница прижата , впереди держу палку, тренер тянет. Или я на мяче, поясница прижата,тренер тянет за руки. Спина иногда бывает скованной, я не могу сказать, что я конь. Но определенно лучше, чем было до.


----------



## Ev (2 Авг 2016)

Дорогой Пельмень, вы как плаваете в бассейне и как спину качаете (" 1кг в руке при накачивании спины")? После 6 месяцев после операции - остались ли какие либо ощущения/дискомфорт после операции, в т.ч. во время занятия спортом?

Еще нигде в иннете не нашел, как правильно надо делать номер 2 в туалете. В больнице были поручни.  Дома поручней нет.   Подскажите, плс, кто знает, можно ли на стульчак садиться или нет?


----------



## Пельмень (2 Авг 2016)

Ev написал(а):


> Дорогой Пельмень, вы как плаваете в бассейне и как спину качаете (" 1кг в руке при накачивании спины")? После 6 месяцев после операции - остались ли какие либо ощущения/дискомфорт после операции, в т.ч. во время занятия спортом?


В туалет мне разрешили сразу сидя.
Закачиваю спину с гантелью - стоя на 4 костях ( собачка) , противоположная рука и нога подняты. В руке гантели, рука вверх-вниз, но не опускаясь ниже плеча. Нога вверх- вниз, тоже по малой амплитуде. Либо нога и рука в сторону, правая конечность вправо, левая- влево, но это после 3 месяцев.
В бассейне я брала нудл ( плавательная палка такая), укладывала его под живот, чтобы спина прямая, так и плавала, потому что не умею брассом -  кролем.
С 3 месяцев я аквааэробикой занимаюсь.
Про дискомфорт- бывает. Устает спина после работы, а работа сидячая и нет возможности прилечь. Реагирует на смену погоды. Но терпимо все. Во время спорта не чувствую дискомфорта. Основная проблема сейчас- пяточные шпоры, которые после операции завелись во мне.


----------



## Ev (2 Авг 2016)

Спасибо за оперативный ответ!

Фёдор Петрович, у вас на сайте есть ссылка на упражнеине первого месяца: "*Упражнения, стоя на четвереньках*
1. И.П. стоя на четвереньках:
· тянуть правое колено к левой ладони
· вернуться в исходное положение.
· то же самое другой ногой
2. И.П.:
· руку правую вперед, ногу левую назад голову вверх не задирать, высота подъема руки и ноги - уровень туловища
· вернуться в исходное положение
· то же самое другой ногой и рукой
3. И.П.
· тянуться тазом к пяткам, спину прогибаем вверх дугой
· вернуться в исходное положение

Подскажите, уже можно делать на 12ый день после операции?   Еще очень хочется потянутся, особенно сделать половинную позу черепахи (прикрепил картинку).  Это поза очень круто мне помогала снимать спазм мышц в спине и очень хорошо растягивала позвоночник.  Можно мне будет делать ее тоже?


----------



## Пыжик (2 Авг 2016)

Подтягиваться - не пробовала, не мое это

- Кататься на велосипеде - катаюсь с апреля-мая, причем с утяжелителем в виде 16 кг дочки на детском сидении сзади. (операция перед нг была)

- Делать растяжку, включая наклоны сидя к расставленным в стороны ногам - тоже не пробовала, я вообще почти не наклоняюсь от греха подальше

- Бегать на эллипсе - через 1,5 мес оч активно ежедневно по 35 мин.

- Бегать на дорожке - ну, бегать по улице я начала в конце июня, периодически, км по 4

- Ходить в сауну - не люблю это дело

- Заниматься силовыми тренировками в тренажерном зале - никогда)

- Бассейн, как я понял от своего врача, – через 1.5 месяца - ровно через 1,5 мес и начала, по 3 раза в неделю.

Ну а в туалет с 1го дня сидя ходила. Но совсем не садилась месяц. Корсет 2-3 недели не снимала, только в душе и лежа.

Операция у меня была более щадящая, чем ваша. Эндоскопическая с разрезом до 2 см


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Авг 2016)

Ev написал(а):


> Спасибо за оперативный ответ!
> 
> Фёдор Петрович, у вас на сайте есть ссылка на упражнеине первого месяца: "*Упражнения, стоя на четвереньках*
> 1. И.П. стоя на четвереньках:
> ...


Можно, до ощущения боли, не на боль, и не через боль.


----------



## Ev (12 Авг 2016)

Всем, привет!  Прошли три недели после операции – пишу, как продвигается реабилитация.  Онемение в ноге почти прошло, уже не чувствуется почти.  Периодические есть "ощущения" в пояснице, болью это нельзя назвать, тем более, если сравнивать с тем, что было до операции.


Эти ощущения проявляется, когда встаешь; интенсивно двигаешься в постели или после лфк.  Позавчера почему-то перед сном заныла поясница, даже не могу объяснить в связи с чем: может как-то неудачно полежал на заднем сиденье, когда ездили с детьми в поликлинику. Хотя вчера таким же образом ездили гулять в парк – и было все нормально.


По ЛФК – делаю из методички д-ра Супина + что-то из упражнений, которые делал до операции.  «Получерепаху» делаю нормально: чувствуется как мышцы в спине напряжены, а во время и после - как они расслабляются и растягиваются.  Из «получерепахи» выхожу позой «кобра» - болезненых ощущений нет.  Из «кобры» пока боюсь переходить на «собаку мордой вниз», т.к. как мне кажется будет нагрузка на поясницу.  Сейчас из «Кобры» сразу перехожу на упражнение «кошка»: вот здесь как раз и появляются эти ощущения при прогибе позвоночника вниз. Очень надеюсь, что пройдет.


Где-то в начале пешей прогулки тоже есть дискомфорт, но через какое-то время он уходит.  Стараюсь ходить через вынос передней ноги за счет ягодичных мышц, а не за счет передних мышц бедра.  Ходить прям значительно комфортней в кроссовках, чем в обуви с тонкой подошвой.  Теперь очень хорошо понимаю, какой ударный импульс передавал на позвоночник, хотя в мокасинах и кедах, да приземляясь еще на пятку в основном.


Через неделю будет плановый прием – 30 дней после операции.  Доктор сказал, что уже можно будет приехать за рулем.



Друзья, подскажите, кто через сколько (1) снял корсет, (2) сел за руль (и как ездил в корсете или нет) и (3) сели на работе (в корсете сначала или нет).


----------



## Пыжик (12 Авг 2016)

Ev написал(а):


> Друзья, подскажите, кто через сколько (1) снял корсет, (2) сел за руль (и как ездил в корсете или нет) и (3) сели на работе (в корсете сначала или нет).


Прав у меня нет, отвечу так.
Корсет носила до 3 недель, потом пару раз на домашнюю уборку надевала, а потом он у меня потерялся в дебрях моей квартиры и так и не нашелся. Так и живу без него после месяца.
В машине пассажиром ездить плохо. На заднем сидении ужасно, а переднее анатомическое, на нем легче. 
Сидеть на работе тоже некомфортно. Все равно забываешься сидеть постоянно с прямой спиной. Поэтому поясница ноет ежедневно от сидения. На работу вышла больше чем через полгода после операции


----------



## Пельмень (12 Авг 2016)

Ev написал(а):


> Всем, привет!  Прошли три недели после операции – пишу, как продвигается реабилитация.  Онемение в ноге почти прошло, уже не чувствуется почти.  Периодические есть "ощущения" в пояснице, болью это нельзя назвать, тем более, если сравнивать с тем, что было до операции.
> 
> 
> Эти ощущения проявляется, когда встаешь; интенсивно двигаешься в постели или после лфк.  Позавчера почему-то перед сном заныла поясница, даже не могу объяснить в связи с чем: может как-то неудачно полежал на заднем сиденье, когда ездили с детьми в поликлинику. Хотя вчера таким же образом ездили гулять в парк – и было все нормально.
> ...


Корсет сняла через 2 месяца, одеваю ,когда по хозяйству тяжелое что- либо. Хирург в выписке написал, что надевать при поднятии тяжестей. 
За руль не садилась. На работу через 4 мес пошла, купила специальную подушку под спину- сидеть легко, она спину держит в правильном положении и она не устает. На работе коллеги, глядя на мою подушку, себе тоже стали покупать.
В машинке у меня валик специальный под попу и подушка под спину.
Остается автобус, в котором я сижу " в распорку", держась в упор  руками за ручки переднего сиденья. Автобус служебный, люди одни и те же, поэтому они сильно надо мной ржут, что я рулю автобусом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2016)

А почему в автобусе без подушки. Прижали и хорошо.


----------



## Пельмень (13 Авг 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А почему в автобусе без подушки. Прижали и хорошо.


Подушка тяжеленькая, таскать с собой) Лучше я рулить автобусом буду)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2016)




----------



## Ev (15 Авг 2016)

Пельмень, а сколько надо на автобусе ездить?


----------



## Ev (15 Авг 2016)

Пыжик, перерывы в сидении устраиваете?  я браслет купил - должен каждый час напоминать, что надо встать-походить

вчера после "кобры" сделал "собаку мордой вниз" - вроде нормально.   Через 2 недели можно уже будет в бассейн - уже очень нетерпится.    Федор Петрович, подскажите, плс, когда можно будет подтягиваться и отжиматься от пола?


----------



## Пельмень (15 Авг 2016)

Ev написал(а):


> Пельмень, а сколько надо на автобусе ездить?


Недолго, полчаса в день еду.


----------



## Ev (19 Авг 2016)

Привет!  Позавчера съездил к доктору: прошел месяц после операции.  Разрешил снять корсет и стадиться.  За руль - только в корсете еще 2 недели.  К существенным спортивным тренировкам еще 2 месяца.

За месяц очень отвык от вождения, наверное, такого перерыва не было лет 15. За 30 минут очень затекла нога, видимо, в корсете за рулем сдавливаются сосуды - после выхода из машины, нужно еще минут 5, чтобы нога восстановилась.  Без лишней необходимости пока не буду водить.

Так же позавчера сел первый раз - вроде нормально, никаких ощущений нет ни во время, ни после.

Сделал прогулку без корсета - тяжеловато, не то психологически напрягаюсь, не то что-то еще. Через какие-то промежутки подстреливает.  Какие были у вас ощущения при ходьбе?

В соседней ветке много народу пишут про рецидивы: доктор перед операцией говорил, что риск рецидива – 2%, что никак не похоже на статистику по форуму. В целом понятно, сюда приходят за помощью, а у кого уже все в порядке, не будет сидеть здесь


----------



## Олюшка (19 Авг 2016)

*Ev*, без корсета конечно тяжеловато... хотя после первой операции сняла корсет и толком ничего не почуаствовала, как будто так и всегда было...а после второй и третей операции просто кошмар...особенно после третьей - и психологический страх, слабость мышц спины очень силтная была...я тогда сняла жесткий корсет и перешла на полужесткий..а после постепенно уходила от полужесткого...


----------



## NataKovalska (23 Авг 2016)

у меня два года после лазерной микродискэктомии L5-S1. До операции я и спорт были очень далеки. В период реабилитации я никуда не спешила, постепенно добавляла нагрузку: 
- 1,5 месяца сразу после операции минимальная физкультура - каждые полчаса на четвереньках по комнате, подтягивания ног, согнутых в коленях лежа и раскачивание на стопах стоя. Не садилась вообще. 
- через 1,5 мес - ЛФК с амплитудой шире, но без наклонов.  Начала садиться на минут 30.
- через 3 мес - почти каждый день бассейн и учеба плавать практически с ноля, ЛФК с наклонами утром и вечером каждый день. Рассталась с корсетом где-то в это время, оставляла на транспорт и плавно отказалась совсем.
- через 6 мес - освоила брасс по 40 минут через день. В это время начала проходить усталость как общее состояние. Добавила пилатес и растяжку. Спине очень понравились и пилатес, и растяжка. 
- через 11 мес прошла курс лечения грязями в Саки. Позвоночник как маслом смазали, так ему понравилось. 
- через год добавила групповые фитнес тренировки - целевые для ягодиц, пресса, с отягощениями. Начала ходить в тренажерный зал - с исключением осевых нагрузок и минимальным грузом. 
На сегодня амплитуда движения полная при постоянной профилактике остеохондроза: плаваю брассом и кролем, фитнесс, тренажерка, выбираю то, что считаю для себя нужным и разумным. Поднимаю на руки детей, недавно была в селе копала картошку. Слава Богу, живу в движении и без боли.



> "В целом понятно, сюда приходят за помощью, а у кого уже все в порядке, не будет сидеть здесь



У меня все в порядке, и вот почему лично я иногда здесь:
1) интерес к протеканию процесса у "коллег по диагнозу" в перспективе;
2) в свое время, когда я искала информацию в интернете, я столкнулась с нехваткой свидетельств реальных живых людей, переживших то, что у меня. Клиники оперативные вели войну с клиниками мануальными, и ужасали ужасами что будет, если вы не сделаете операцию и если вы ее сделаете. Может, мой пример будет кому-то полезен, какому-нибудь такому же бедолаге, как в свое время я была, поэтому я не поленюсь написать, как было у меня, что я поменяла в голове и что сейчас у меня, слава Богу, все в порядке.


----------



## Ev (23 Авг 2016)

Наташа, вы - молодец и ваша история вселяет оптимизм!   Можете написать немного, какие наклоны вы делали и могли ли тоже самое делать до операции?  Батерфляем не пробовали плавать?   У меня после батерфляя как раз поясница побаливала.  С другой стороны при этом стиле лучше всего разгибатели спины нагружаются.  Направление движения в бассейне как меняете - через кувырок или просто разворачиваетесь? Через кувырок у меня в пояснице отдавало в тот момент, когда уже ногами отталкивался.


----------



## NataKovalska (23 Авг 2016)

Ev написал(а):


> Наташа, вы - молодец и ваша история вселяет оптимизм!   Можете написать немного, какие наклоны вы делали и могли ли тоже самое делать до операции?  Батерфляем не пробовали плавать?   У меня после батерфляя как раз поясница побаливала.  С другой стороны при этом стиле лучше всего разгибатели спины нагружаются.  Направление движения в бассейне как меняете - через кувырок или просто разворачиваетесь? Через кувырок у меня в пояснице отдавало в тот момент, когда уже ногами отталкивался.



Я не молодец, я просто хочу жить без боли. Я когда советовалась об операции с разными нейрохирургами, один из них очень безразлично, сухо оттарабанил мне, что операция сама по себе не поможет. И что на пути к нормальной жизни у меня три составляющих: 1) операция у классного доктора, 2) правильная реабилитация; 3) правильный образ жизни всю оставшуюся жизнь. Без последней составляющей потом будет еще хуже, чем было. Я прониклась и уяснила.  
Поначалу делала самые обычные наклоны, деревянные, как говорится. До операции я не могла сделать даже маленького наклона, обувалась на согнутом колене, подметала стоя на коленях. Любая попытка наклона сопровождалась разрядом дикой боли. Перед операцией я полгода лечилась у мануальщика, итоги лечения - зашкаливание боли до невозможности просто лежать без обезбаливающих, не то что ходить, не то что наклоняться. Так вот после полугода болевой блокировки сделать наклон без боли было для меня чудом. 
Ну а в процессе реабилитации пошли наклоны с "мельницей" руками, наклоны на растяжку на прямых ногах, боковые.  
Направление в бассейне меняю через разворот, в пояснице поначалу при толчках даже в брассе отдавало иногда. Баттерфляй не пробовала, хотя знаю, что там поясница работает больше всего, но как-то не привлек меня этот стиль, возможно, напрасно. Гиперэкстензией полируюсь. ))) Я очень люблю брасс за фазу скольжения, я от нее кайфую, отрабатываю без конца и совершенно не считаю себя отличной пловчихой. Мне есть еще над чем работать. потому как в 35 лет начать занятия спортом это путь небыстрый. ))))


----------



## Ev (24 Авг 2016)

Наталья, не удивлюсь, если вы сейчас в целом лучше себя чувствуете из-за регулярных занятий, чем чувствовали себя до операции )  С какого месяца стали делать гиперэкстензию?  В сауну тоже с какого месяца стали ходить?   Через 1.5 недели планирую пойти в бассейн и там же парилка, обычно всегода после бассейна грелся два захода минут по 7 с ледяным душем между ними.  Вот тоже хотел бы через 1.5 недели туда зайти.


----------



## Пельмень (24 Авг 2016)

Ev написал(а):


> Наталья, не удивлюсь, если вы сейчас в целом лучше себя чувствуете из-за регулярных занятий, чем чувствовали себя до операции )  С какого месяца стали делать гиперэкстензию?  В сауну тоже с какого месяца стали ходить?   Через 1.5 недели планирую пойти в бассейн и там же парилка, обычно всегода после бассейна грелся два захода минут по 7 с ледяным душем между ними.  Вот тоже хотел бы через 1.5 недели туда зайти.


Я в парилку через 2 мес пошла, понемногу начинала, по 5 мин. Но в купель потом не рискую пока.


----------



## NataKovalska (24 Авг 2016)

Ev написал(а):


> Наталья, не удивлюсь, если вы сейчас в целом лучше себя чувствуете из-за регулярных занятий, чем чувствовали себя до операции )  С какого месяца стали делать гиперэкстензию?  В сауну тоже с какого месяца стали ходить?   Через 1.5 недели планирую пойти в бассейн и там же парилка, обычно всегода после бассейна грелся два захода минут по 7 с ледяным душем между ними.  Вот тоже хотел бы через 1.5 недели туда зайти.



Да! Сейчас я чувствую себя намного лучше, чем до грыжи. Парадокс, правда? Нужно же было так перемучиться, чтобы открыть для себя удивительный мир физических нагрузок. ))) Я реально его полюбила. Гиперэкстензию начала делать по прошествии года после операции, а в сауне после операции еще не была ни разу. Насчет сауны на вашем этапе я бы проконсультировалась с доктором. Я в первые две недели после выписки начала активничать, мне хотелось помочь сестре, которая ухаживала за мной, и я получила болевые судороги по ноге, испорченное настроение и выговор от доктора. Из раннего периода реабилитации я вынесла правило не спешить, стиснув зубы регулярно делать все то минимальное, что назначил доктор, как ни хотелось бы поскорее в обычную жизнь. Я помню этот нетерпеж, чтобы ходить без устали, сидеть сколько надо, ездить в машине, в транспорте, бежать, прыгать, ездить на велосипеде, готовить... А когда ребенок протягивает к тебе ручки? Так хочется в жизнь и делать все, что любишь. Все будет, но в свое время, здесь нужно набраться терпения и осторожности.


----------



## Ev (25 Авг 2016)

Пельмень написал(а):


> Я в парилку через 2 мес пошла, понемногу начинала, по 5 мин. Но в купель потом не рискую пока.


Интересно, почему париться нельзя до этого?  Вроде наоборот, способствует дополнительному кровотоку...


----------



## Ev (25 Авг 2016)

NataKovalska написал(а):


> Да! Сейчас я чувствую себя намного лучше, чем до грыжи. Парадокс, правда? Нужно же было так перемучиться, чтобы открыть для себя удивительный мир физических нагрузок. ))) Я реально его полюбила. Гиперэкстензию начала делать по прошествии года после операции, а в сауне после операции еще не была ни разу. Насчет сауны на вашем этапе я бы проконсультировалась с доктором. Я в первые две недели после выписки начала активничать, мне хотелось помочь сестре, которая ухаживала за мной, и я получила болевые судороги по ноге, испорченное настроение и выговор от доктора. Из раннего периода реабилитации я вынесла правило не спешить, стиснув зубы регулярно делать все то минимальное, что назначил доктор, как ни хотелось бы поскорее в обычную жизнь. Я помню этот нетерпеж, чтобы ходить без устали, сидеть сколько надо, ездить в машине, в транспорте, бежать, прыгать, ездить на велосипеде, готовить... А когда ребенок протягивает к тебе ручки? Так хочется в жизнь и делать все, что любишь. Все будет, но в свое время, здесь нужно набраться терпения и осторожности.


Ага, и очевидно шансы прожить дольше увеличились, т.к. активность стала на необходимом уровне 
В моем случае, очевидно, это сигнал, что надо переходить на более щадящие тренировки. Считается же, что к своему здоровью надо отсноситься так, как относятся люди пережившие сердечный приступ. 
Ната, сейчас при наклоне вперед на прямых ногах получается до пола достать? Старшего кабана уже тяжело поднимать, ну и он большой уже. С младшим - создаю условия, чтобы сам мог сделать: например, подставить стул, чтобы мог руки помыть и проч.  Как помогали сестре, что пошли болевые судороги, через сколько это было после операции?


----------



## Ev (25 Авг 2016)

Еще вопрос д-ру Ступину:  до операции принимал терафлекс, а также БАД геленк нахрунг (коллаген и желатин), не скажу, что чувствовал какой-то результат.  Мой врач сказал, что терафлекс – это баловство и смысла принимать его нет.  Как Вы считаете, есть ли смысл снова начать принимать эти препараты?  Есть ли смысл разводить желатин и пить его натощак утром, как советовал мой тренер?


Доктор также сказал, что у меня через лет 8 срастется Л5 с С1, там, где была операция, соответственно.  Сначала подумал, что это какой-то естественный процесс с возрастом, потом где-то прочитал, что срастутся, т.к. диск фактически был убит лазерной реконструкцией и хрящевая ткань со временем заменится костной.  Что вы знаете про это?


----------



## NataKovalska (25 Авг 2016)

Ev написал(а):


> Ната, сейчас при наклоне вперед на прямых ногах получается до пола достать? Старшего кабана уже тяжело поднимать, ну и он большой уже. С младшим - создаю условия, чтобы сам мог сделать: например, подставить стул, чтобы мог руки помыть и проч.  Как помогали сестре, что пошли болевые судороги, через сколько это было после операции?



Легко до пола при прямых ногах. На шпагат пока не получается сесть, но работаю.  
Сестре решила помочь с продуктами на второй неделе после выписки, у меня на тот момент все шло суперски, болей никаких совершенно, я бодро двигалась по заданной амплитуде и маршрутам. И как мне казалось, я уже могла больше чем просто то что назначил доктор )))) Под домом открылась привозная ярмарка и я побегала туда-сюда: то брокколи, то сухофрукты. Брала по кило в каждую руку и так раз пять на ярмарку и с ярмарки. И вечером уже имела по левой ноге судороги. Небольшие, терпимые, но когда ты уже вышел на отсутствие боли... то любое ее возвращение воспринималось увеличенным психологически. Доктор же сказал, если я хочу сохранить диск, то нужно прекратить самодеятельность и не бежать впереди паровоза. Категорически запретил поднимать что-либо тяжелее батона. 
Имела место усталость психологическая и страхи, страхи, конечно, были. Тут для меня было важно держать контакт с доктором. Благо, он меня поддерживал, и звонить я могла, и советоваться.
Под конец заветных полутора месяца после операции у меня развился миозит мышц по ноге. Я не понимала причину этих болей, мне казалось, что-то идет не так. Визит к доктору - и я имела все ответы на все вопросы и сами эти боли тут же воспринимались по-другому. И все быстро проходило, когда добавлялась нужная ЛФК.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2016)

Ev написал(а):


> Еще вопрос д-ру Ступину:  до операции принимал терафлекс, а также БАД геленк нахрунг (коллаген и желатин), не скажу, что чувствовал какой-то результат.  Мой врач сказал, что терафлекс – это баловство и смысла принимать его нет.  Как Вы считаете, есть ли смысл снова начать принимать эти препараты?  Есть ли смысл разводить желатин и пить его натощак утром, как советовал мой тренер?
> Доктор также сказал, что у меня через лет 8 срастется Л5 с С1, там, где была операция, соответственно.  Сначала подумал, что это какой-то естественный процесс с возрастом, потом где-то прочитал, что срастутся, т.к. диск фактически был убит лазерной реконструкцией и хрящевая ткань со временем заменится костной.  Что вы знаете про это?


Срастется в любом случае, после операции скорее.
Желатин, Терафдекс, для позвоночника-это по желанию вашему или вашего врача, если врач эти препараты назначает (право такое есть).


Ev написал(а):


> Интересно, почему париться нельзя до этого?  Вроде наоборот, способствует дополнительному кровотоку...


В остром периоде кровоток способствует увеличению отека.


----------



## Пельмень (25 Авг 2016)

Ev написал(а):


> Интересно, почему париться нельзя до этого?  Вроде наоборот, способствует дополнительному кровотоку...


Не знаю, мне хирург и невролог разрешили после 2 мес. В сауне хорошо, на горячем дереве спинка расслабляться.


----------



## FlyLady (17 Ноя 2016)

Читая здесь и в других темах сообщения таких людей как *Олюшка*,  *NataKovalska,*
 всегда восхищаюсь такой жаждой и любовью к жизни,
независимо от тех обстоятельств, в которые они попали! 
что сохранили адекватность восприятия ситуации, ясность ума, 
способность спокойно просить помощи и  помогать другим! 
Они дают такой хороший пример и заражают соответствующими эмоциями, настроением!

PS  *Ev*, прошу прощения, что  чуть пофлудила в Вашей теме, но не смогла удержаться


----------



## Ev (17 Ноя 2016)

@FlyLady, все вопрос - спасибо что оживили тему.

Итак, прошло 4 месяца после операции.  Можно сказать, что вышел на свой обычный тренировочный режим: час силовых упражнений и полчаса на эллипсе.   Осевую нагрузку пока не делаю, но хочу уже подключить немного мертвой тяги с очень маленькими весами.   Плавать долго не могу, просто становится очень скучно, хотя лет 10 назад мог за тренировку проплывать 2 км за треньку.    Утром обязательно подтягиваюсь и комплекс упражнений на пресс, разгибатели спины и растяжка.  Думаю, что делаю утром - самое важное.   Ездить за рулем стал без корсета, но в дальние поездки обязательно надеваю, если за рулем надо быть больше 2 часов. 

По ощущениям - конечно небо и земля, что было до операции и сейчас.   Но некоторые ощущения все равно остались, особенно это чувствуется, когда должно сидишь на корточках согнувшись, например, когда подстригаешь ногти на ноге.  На прошлой неделе еще повозил детей на санках, тоже поясница немного поныла, ну надеюсь, со временем пройдет.

Друзья, вопрос, кто горнолыжкой занимается - думаю, что делать с сезоном на носу - покататься или нет.  Катаюсь как на сноуборде, так и на лыжах.  Прошлое обострение как раз пошло после каталки в январе этого года - грыжа выросла с 0.5 до 0.8 и все это проходило на фоне жесткого гриппа.   Как у вас обстоят дела с горами - на чем катаетесь и через сколько встали после операции?


----------



## Пыжик (21 Ноя 2016)

Я б хотела попробовать на горных лыжах хоть разок прокатиться... Не было у меня такой возможности еще.
А вот на беговых по лесу не упущу этой зимой возможности покататься, прошлый год весь мимо меня пролетел. Но это ж разная нагрузка, горные и беговые, так что я не в тему, а так, попредвкушать.
А сейчас уже можно начинать, снег в лесу какой-то уже лежит.
Катки уже позаливали, можно и на коньки уже) аккуратно, конечно.
Но едва ли я б осмелилась на лыжи через 4 месяца. Боялась бы упасть неудачно


----------



## april2685 (24 Сен 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Срастется в любом случае, после операции скорее...
> В остром периоде кровоток способствует увеличению отека.


Подскажите, пожалуйста, а сколько месяцев длится острый период после операции? 3?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2021)

3


----------

